# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .:. شريط أوتار لـ أباذر الحلواجي .:.

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اقدم لكم جديد الرادود اباذر الحلواجي ..

اصدار أوتار ..

للتحميل ..

وتر التوبة 

 

وتر رجم الشيطان

 

وتر القرآن الكريم

 

وتر الصلاة

 

وتر الصيام



وتر الحجاب



وتر الوصية 

 

وتر القبر

 

وتر الدعاء





للحفظ فقط الضغط على ايقوة الحفظ اعلاه ...

نســـالكم الدعـــاء ..

----------


## القلب المرح

بارك الله فيك اخوي شبكة 
ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
ايه هيك نور قسمنـا بمواضيعك 
جاري التحميل ...

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..

مشكور على الطرح .

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو يسلمو عزيزي 
ونا اقول اول مادخلت القسم وش بلاه اليوم زايد نوره
الا الامورة شبكة مشرف عندنا نورة والله عزيزي
ومشكور وماقصرت طرح في غايت الروعة
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااري الـتـحـمـيـل
تــــمـــنــــاتــــي
لــــــــك بـالـتـوفـيـق

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..

،
،

 آوتـار روحآنــيه تعرج بالروح إلى خـالقها 

إصدار " رأئع " ومبارك في هذ الشهرِ الفضيل من ثغرِ رداود مُبدع
وفقـهُ الله في الدنيا والآخره ..

يعطيك الله الف عافيه خيو " شبكة الناصره "
عساك ع القوه دوم

،
،

تحاياي

----------


## ساريه

مشكور اخي شبكه على الشريط الرائع و ننتظر جديدك القادم

                            ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الباري
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اخي العزيز :
شبكة الناصرة
رائع جدا ماوضعته لنا بين ايدينا 
إصدار " رائع " ومبارك في هذ الشهرِ الفضيل من ثغرِ رداود مُبدع
وفقـهُ الله في الدنيا والآخره ..
وفقك الله اخي الى كل مايحبه الله ويرضاه
دمتـ فب حفظ الجبار

----------


## نجمة سهيل

مشكووووووووووور اخوووي

جاري التحمييل<<<^ــ^

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1



----------


## سحر العيون

مشكووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## سيناريو

الله يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه 
توني اليوم اتكلم ويا صديقاتي عنه 
ألف شكر 
دمت بود

----------


## بوعقيل

_مــشــكــور عــلــى مــاتــقــدم وجــزاك الــلــه خــيــرا عــلــى الــمــجــهــود_  
_جــاري الــتــحــمــيــل....._ 
_مــع تــحــيــات بــوعــقــيــل_

----------


## hope

مشكور اخوي على الطرح

جاري التحميل .....

دمت بكل خير ...


تحياتي

----------


## غرام العاشقين

تسلم اخوي

شبكة الناصره

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الحزن

إصدار رااائع من رادود أروع ^_^

الف الف شكر لك 

.
.
.
دمت بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بارك الله فيك اخوي شبكة 
> ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
> ايه هيك نور قسمنـا بمواضيعك 
> جاري التحميل ...
> 
> تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ويبارك في ان شاء الله رب العباد ..

بإذن الله سووف اتواجد في كل جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..
> 
> مشكور على الطرح .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو ... وتسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..
> 
> مشكور على الطرح .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

منور بإســـرته وأعضائه ومشرفينه ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..
> 
> ،
> ،
> 
>  آوتـار روحآنــيه تعرج بالروح إلى خـالقها 
> 
> إصدار " رأئع " ومبارك في هذ الشهرِ الفضيل من ثغرِ رداود مُبدع
> وفقـهُ الله في الدنيا والآخره ..
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تواجد رائع ... خيتو ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخي شبكه على الشريط الرائع و ننتظر جديدك القادم
> 
>                             ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو .. تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الباري
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> اخي العزيز :
> شبكة الناصرة
> رائع جدا ماوضعته لنا بين ايدينا 
> إصدار " رائع " ومبارك في هذ الشهرِ الفضيل من ثغرِ رداود مُبدع
> وفقـهُ الله في الدنيا والآخره ..
> وفقك الله اخي الى كل مايحبه الله ويرضاه
> دمتـ فب حفظ الجبار



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مشكوره على المرور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكووووووووووور اخوووي
> 
> جاري التحمييل<<<^ــ^



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو نجمة ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكووووووووووووووووورين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه 
> توني اليوم اتكلم ويا صديقاتي عنه 
> ألف شكر 
> دمت بود



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو .. خيتو وتسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _مــشــكــور عــلــى مــاتــقــدم وجــزاك الــلــه خــيــرا عــلــى الــمــجــهــود_  
> _جــاري الــتــحــمــيــل....._ 
> _مــع تــحــيــات بــوعــقــيــل_



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم بو عقيل على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي على الطرح
> 
> جاري التحميل .....
> 
> دمت بكل خير ...
> 
> 
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو .. تسلمي خيتو على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم اخوي
> 
> شبكة الناصره
> 
> يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه
> 
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ... مشكورره على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> إصدار رااائع من رادود أروع ^_^
> 
> الف الف شكر لك 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> دمت بود



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمـي ... يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

يعطيك الف عافيه خينا
وبميزان اعمالك وموفق لكل خير
جاري التحميل
دمت  بحفظ  الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .. تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## أسرار الليل



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .. تسلمي .. 

كل المودة

----------


## ملاك الحسا

جاااااااااااااااري التحميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 

وربي ينطيك العافيه .. لا الحمد لله اعازيك تتحمل ..

ودمت بحفظ الرحمان .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو ..

والحمد الله انه ضبط معاك ..

كل المودة

----------


## بو مخباط

أشكر أباذرالحلواجي على الصوته الجميل 
ونتمنى المزيد له 
                      والتوفيق
مع التحيات: عاشقة البلبل

----------


## إشراق

شكراً لك ياشبكة الناصرة...........

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

شكرا لكِ اخي شبكة الناصره
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

تحيااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> أشكر أباذرالحلواجي على الصوته الجميل 
> ونتمنى المزيد له 
>                       والتوفيق
> مع التحيات: عاشقة البلبل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على المرور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> شكراً لك ياشبكة الناصرة...........



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> شكرا لكِ اخي شبكة الناصره
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
> 
> تحيااتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو ام محمد ..

كل المودة

----------


## زهوره

مشكور اخوي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ورد الجنة

مشكور اخوي 
الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية بس ممكن اطلب مقاطع للجوال والله يسلمك 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي يعطيك العافيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي 
> الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية بس ممكن اطلب مقاطع للجوال والله يسلمك 
> نسألكم الدعاء



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

اذا شفت لك حق الجوال راح احطه في منتدى الويفات ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الله يعطيك الف العافية
جااااااري التحميل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي على المرور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ام سادة مكة

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويقضي لك جميع حاجاتك يحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام سادة مكة



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على مرورك ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه شبكه

ماننحرم من عطائك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## ugdhx

كثير حلو من رادود احلى

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكور اخوي على الاصدار الرائع وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## كوكتيل

إصدار أكثر من رائع
و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك و المزيد مثل ذلك 
لك خالص تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي على الاصدار الرائع وجزاك الله الف خير



السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> إصدار أكثر من رائع
> و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك و المزيد مثل ذلك 
> لك خالص تحياتي



السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي على التواجد ..

مشكورر

كل المودة

----------


## دعوش

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع . بس لايوجد ملف فارغ ممكن اضيفة مرة اخرة واكون لك شاكراا

----------


## aljreh

مشكور الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف الف الف عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه


تحياتي

----------


## دعوش

السلام عليكم 
يا اخوان الرابط لايعمل ارجوا اعطاء رابط صحيح ولكم الشكر

----------

